# Seperating Egg Yokes from Egg whites VIDEO



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been doind a video diary of my training and diet, and my meals and stuff for a few people.

This is because i am seeking the old Abs for summer.

Here is a video (that you have all probs seen before?) and how i seperate my egg yokes from my whites






Thanks for watching


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Why is my video side ways :/ confused just watched it my self lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

haha! you freakin genius.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

like a hoover


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I only have a orange and pineapple bottle mate, will it still work? :lol:

Good trick mate :beer:


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha! you freakin genius.


Not a bad idea ey @BettySwallocks lol


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I only have a orange and pineapple bottle mate, will it still work? :lol:
> 
> Good trick mate :beer:


Is it from Morrisons? and is it a morrisons own dilute one? Cause you might struggle lol

Its all about the technique  LOL


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Lot of fvcking about imo.

Why not just crack them, open them in half and then tip them from one half of the shell to the other?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Lot of fvcking about imo.
> 
> Why not just crack them, open them in half and then tip them from one half of the shell to the other?


Lol, just as much "fùcking" about


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Lot of fvcking about imo.
> 
> Why not just crack them, open them in half and then tip them from one half of the shell to the other?


Seem like alot more ****ing about, risk of getting egg shell in your pan? and getting egg white, and yoke on your hands?

Why do that when you have this mess free way?

Every one entitled to their opinion though


----------

